# Justified by Repentance?



## Christusregnat (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello All,

In a recent study I was teaching the issue came up of the difference / similarity between repentance and faith.

As the discussion continued, I asked the gentleman if we are justified by repentance, and he answered in the affirmative. I stated that if we define repentance as "meta-noia", or a change of mind, no problem. But, if we define repentance as a change of conduct or a turning away from sin, then it would be unscriptural to say we are justified by our turning away from sin, and endeavoring to walk in new obedience.

What think ye?

In particular:

1. What are the differences and similarities between repentance and faith?

2. How do the Scriptures define / describe repentance? Please offer evidence.

3. What, if any, is the role of repentance, as defined, in justification?

Cheers,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 1, 2008)

Based on the WCF, here's how I would answer:

1. Faith is, in general, the ability of the elect to "believe to the saving of their souls" by grace, while repentence is an acknowledgement and realization of the horrible nature of sin and how it offends a righteous God, and turning from those sins to God.

2. From the WCF proof texts: Ezekiel 36:31, Jeremiah 31:18-19, Joel 2:12-15, Amos 15, Psalm 119:128, II Corinthians 7:11. There are others, but these are the most obvious, in my opinion.

3. Direct from the WCF, XV.3:



> Although repentence be not to be rested in, as any satisfaction for sin, or any cause of the pardon thereof, which is the act of God's free grace in Christ; yet it is of such necessity to all sinners, that none may expect pardon without it.



The WCF also makes no mention of repentence in the context of justification, saying faith is "the alone instrument of justification." 

So repentence is a necessary fruit of regeneration, but does not in any way affect justification, which is by grace through faith alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 1, 2008)

Mason,

Thank you for the thoughts!

Would you say, then, based on the WCF that repentance is a _sine non qua _of justification, but is not an instrument of justification? What proof would you offer for this thought?

Cheers,

Adam




ColdSilverMoon said:


> Based on the WCF, here's how I would answer:
> 
> 1. Faith is, in general, the ability of the elect to "believe to the saving of their souls" by grace, while repentence is an acknowledgement and realization of the horrible nature of sin and how it offends a righteous God, and turning from those sins to God.
> 
> ...


----------

